
Why “The Quick Brown Fox” is no good for modelling a typeface - ubac
https://www.typography.com/blog/text-for-proofing-fonts
======
ubac
> Typography is about the spaces between the letters as much as it is about
> the letters; to optimise the spaces you need more and better-fitted
> “pangrams”, which is what typographers call the test sentences, frequently
> invoking foxes and dogs and lynxes, used to evaluate fonts. “The seven most
> visually awkward letters are among the nine rarest in English, but pangrams
> force them into every sentence”

